
Pentagramma mirificum - mci
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentagramma_mirificum
======
whyenot
Pentagramma is also a genus of ferns.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentagramma](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentagramma)

~~~
mci
Curiously, Gauss's pentagramma is properly a neuter noun while the ferns are
feminine, either by mistake or inheriting the gender from filix (fern).

